# How long can neon tetras last without food?



## tanaka (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a small pond and a 9G cube at my old workshop. Problem is that the current owner closed down the shop about a week ago and nobody's been feeding them. Currently im trying to get in touch with the person to get those fish back.

I know the goldfish and Koi will be fine nipping on algae in the pond. I'm more concerned for the 10 neons in the 9G. Its safe to assume that they already went for a week without being fed. The tank is heavily planted so I'm wondering if they can survive off of plant matter for a while until I get ahold of them

I've read from people that fish can go without food for 3 weeks but does that apply to neonz?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Three weeks is about maximum. In a planted tank, probably a bit longer. They'll probably be skinny when you get them back, but if water quality holds out, they should be okay. Just feed them plenty of good food when you get them.
Good luck!


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Three weeks is really pushing it. I'd say two to be safe. At that point they're beginning to starve and will begin losing substantial size/mass. By three weeks you'll start to see deaths.


----------

